# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  waterproof under toilet?

## barney118

Dumb question i suppose but do you need to waterproof around a toilet, ie wall to floor joint and under tiles in a bathroom on a slab on ground. It is at the opposite end of the bathroom and no water will get near it except when you mop the floor tiles.

----------


## plum

What happens if you get a leak on the toilet outlet join? 
There's your answer.

----------


## barney118

i suppose i should clarify a bit more its a in wall system.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

In wall toilet systems normally come with a tank overflow directed into the toilet so little or no chance of a leak. 
Just the normal floor to wall interface sealing is all that required provided the tank overflow is directed to the toilet. 
In the event of a leak between the toilet pedestal and the floor, water will be retained by the wall to floor waterproofing, at least to the point that the water stop in the doorway in compromised, but you would see water on the tiles by then. 
Good luck and fair winds. 
Note. The above will cover any leaking pipe work feeding the system, if you want FULL protection then the  area under the systern should be sealed prior to sheeting and tell tail leak indicator installed at the wall to floor to interface above the the tile finish level. 
Thr is nothing to be gained by waterproofing under the toilet. 
Good luck and fair winds.   :Smilie:

----------

